# (LTYP?) Advice/help appreciated.



## Redmist (Nov 3, 2014)

Myself and my wife are currently located in the UK. My daughters family is due to re-locate from the UK to Singapore early in the new year. She is the wage earner who has the (high earner) Singapore job. We are wanting to pay as long a term visits to S. as possible to look after our granddaughter. We are self sufficient in funding. I have searched many sites looking for details of what permit, or otherwise, we need in order to maximise this. It could be that I have seen 'old' information on websites as well as recent as there seems to be a conflicting set of information available. If I have read correctly I cannot buy or rent a property in my own right, is that the case? What is the current situation regarding long term visits of parents to families resident in S. with a, I believe P1, permit? Thanks for any useful input anyone may be able to offer.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

question, what passport do you hold ?

if you hold a EU/US passport, you get 90 day on arrival, per visit. that's a Plan B in lieu of LTVP

And a couple of week out of town, and return gets you another 90 days, till ICA one day wonders what is happening. You can do it for a few trips at the most, not too many.

as of now, you can't self-sponsor your own LTVP, unless you qualify under investor scheme

And no, your self-sustaining / finances has no bearing in Singapore's context

For buying property, you can, if you opt for Condos that are eligible for sale for foreigners

housing board flats are reserved only for Citizens and Housing Board resale flats are reserved for Permanent Residents who qualify.

For rental, you can't rent a property unless you have valid residency/pass/permit, that's the Singapore law

Alternate is for you to form a company and have the company lease the property, as a few foreigners are doing, those who visit Singapore frequently but are not resident or not eligible to rent

The eligibility for obtaining Long term pass for parents is not based on Pass type anymore, but on basic salary

Long Term Visit Pass - Before you apply - Ministry of Manpower

I will not go into other options, about maximizing your stay in Singapore !!


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

ecureilx said:


> if you hold a EU/US passport, you get 90 day on arrival, per visit.


Last I checked (recently), that varies. U.S. citizens tend to get 90 day stay permission when entering Singapore. EU citizens vary depending on nationality and sometimes other factors. Some get 90, and some get 30. Japanese get only 30 for some strange reason.

If only it were that simple.


----------



## Redmist (Nov 3, 2014)

Thanks for the helpful replies, much appreciated. I had seen the given information, but was unsure as to the current situation, due to finding other different alternatives. They must have been 'old' webpages. So thanks very much for clarifying the current situation. I have a UK passport so I will take it that 90 days is ok without any permit or visa.

On the subject of property, and not being able to buy/rent. My daughter is having a property provided by her employer. As a 'work permit' holder I take it that she could legally buy or rent another? And apply for a LTVP for us ? (I guess she will be on at least $SGD 120+).

Thanks again for taking the time to help.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

BBCWatcher: thanks for the clarification !!!



Redmist said:


> On the subject of property, and not being able to buy/rent. My daughter is having a property provided by her employer. As a 'work permit' holder I take it that she could legally buy or rent another? And apply for a LTVP for us ? (I guess she will be on at least $SGD 120+).


I wonder why you are trying to complicate stuff, or if your intention to stay here is different

You can 'upsize' he apartment, as, if your daughter's employer is paying for accommodation, they will rarely find the place.

your daughter finds a place, and her employer signs the lease.

now if you need more space and the budget of employer is not enough, you can always ask to top up the allowance

Renting ? yes, sure, she can do it under her name, but it's gonna be a bit of drama, when some scared landlords find out that the registered tenant / lease-holder is not the same as the actual person who is residing, and jittery landlords can throw you out, fearing immigration violation etc.

Singapore is pretty strict, and if a landlord is harboring illegal immigrants, or running the apartment as a hostel/hotel, the apartment gets seized.

Buying a property in Singapore under your daughter's name ?

yes, sure, but is she gonna do cash down ?

And a condo (for foreigners to buy) starts at about 750K S$

As for leasing, I am sure you know the ins-and-outs of that

Buying/renting a apartment has no bearing on LTVP

I am not sure why you are mixing that up, as I get the drift.

I have provided the link for Long term pass, from MOM site itself. That's the Holy Bible of LTVP


----------



## Redmist (Nov 3, 2014)

Thanks for the reply and I understand your being puzzled. There is nothing sinister or underhand in my approach, much more immediate and practical.  My daughter is a great cat fan, but my wife is very allergic to them, so sharing accommodation is impossible. Hence the need to look for a way around the problem. (Yes my daughter ought to do without the cats but...) But I take on board and appreciate your points made. I am sure with reference to your link I will be able to find a solution. Thanks again.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Redmist said:


> Thanks for the reply and I understand your being puzzled. There is nothing sinister or underhand in my approach, much more immediate and practical.  My daughter is a great cat fan, but my wife is very allergic to them, so sharing accommodation is impossible. Hence the need to look for a way around the problem. (Yes my daughter ought to do without the cats but...) But I take on board and appreciate your points made. I am sure with reference to your link I will be able to find a solution. Thanks again.


interesting

If you can, try to get a two storey black and white house, that allows both of them to live

Or look for a two-key units

Or ... get two apartments next to each other, unless your wife's allergy to cats extend also to staying near her daughter.  

In Singapore, Cat Ownership is a bit of drama, as you can be asked to reduce the number of cats if neighbors complain or condo rules don't allow

Maybe your daughter should go Cat-Free for a while.

Don't tell me she is bringing her cat with her ..

Oh, aren't there hypoallergenic cats ??


----------

